
'Pokémon GO' Is About To Surpass Twitter In Daily Active Users On Android - shadowfax92
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2016/07/10/pokemon-go-about-to-surpass-twitter-in-daily-active-users/#1677d0685174
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068295).

~~~
fragsworth
Why did this happen? This wasn't a dupe, it's new information about a similar
topic in a rapidly changing environment...

~~~
whamlastxmas
As far as I can tell, there is nothing new presented in the Forbes article
worth posting again. Also it's Forbes, which is reason enough to want to pick
a better quality source.

------
InclinedPlane
* on android

